# Anybody tried e-cigarettes?



## rory22

Been trying to quit smoking for almost as long as I've been smoking but never managed it. I have tried the gum patches etc but without success, a friend was telling me about electronic cigarettes he saw featured on sky news last week, anybody any experience with them or know what shops stock them?


----------



## TabithaRose

they look interesting if they work.....


----------



## cotton eye

I have been using one for 6 weeks and find them really excellent. I did a lot of research into them before I bought and would say you should make sure you get one that has all the health certs etc. The ones I use come with 5 nicotine cartridges which is the equivalent of 100 fags. I'm really surprised there has not been more talk of them as they a far better than gum and patches though I think after Christmas there will be a big push for the traditional quitting month! I Have great crack in the pub winding people up, as they look so real. Heres a link to the ones I got [broken link removed]
Good luck with them and hope the work for you.

BTW I have no affiliation with the company, just over the moon with the product especially with the price after the budget and given the fact I might not have a medical card when I'm older!!


----------



## rory22

Thanks for the info, I had a look at those 2 sites and have ordered off myeasyquit as I could find more information on their health and safety certifications. I will report back after a few weeks and report if it works IMO, given the price of them now I'd only have to stay off them for a week to pay for the starter pack!!


----------



## paddywhacker

I having been using them for 4 months now Mrs P having purchased from the afore mentioned myeasyquit.com and have found them fantastic. I was very sceptically at first as i thought the end lighting up etc was a real gimmick but they have certainly worked for me. It was mentioned above that it's surprising that there is not more advertising of them, I believe that there is some argument after patent rights in Europe in particular so for anybody thinking of buying go for a brand that has certification such a CE and RoHS which conform to electrical safety and medical safety as there are some cheap imitations on the market.

I have to agree with Cotteneye about winding people up in the pub! You get some looks. I was also on a flight to Orlando last month and could use it in the jacks as its only water vapor that comes out and it can't set off smoke alarms and is also not illegal, i thought this was the best thing ever as I'm not a great flyer and the fact I could get a nico fix helped me no end! I don't really use it that much anymore as I find the urges are pretty much gone now, unless I'm out for a couple of pints and the will power is lowered! It may sound sad to others especially non-smokers but I feel better going out knowing I have it in my pocket in case my urges get the better of me, in the past I went cold turkey and stopped enjoying going out as it turned into a battle of wills with myself. I would certainly recommend this product as it has worked for me and I considered myself a lost cause!


----------



## Jock04

Well done to Cottoneye & Paddy, and good luck to Rory.

As Mrs Jock will see this, I can hazard a guess as to what might be in my Christmas stocking this year!


----------



## Jack2008

Can you buy these in shops in Ireland or only over the web?


----------



## Diddles

I know its a bit of a stupid question coming from a current smoker , but what are the ongoing costs involved


----------



## cotton eye

I have not seen them in shops but as they are a relatively new product I think come January they will be everywhere. You can even get big fat Cigars and pipes now which work the same way! In terms of cost of pack of 5 cartridges costs me €12 and each cartridge is equal to a box of twenty so my pocket certainly feels healthier too!
Just in relation to planes, i was on a flight to tenerife 3 weeks ago and they had a disposable version for sale on Air Europa I think was the charters name!


----------



## rory22

Received the e-cigarette I ordered from myeasyquit.com today, first impressions are that its a nifty bit of kit and looks very realistic and you get a fair bit of 'smoke' off it. I emailed to the guy who distributes them and he was saying they are launching different flavors including coffee, chocolate, mint and lemon!!! I think I'll get the coffee ones and save spending €5 a day on them as well! it will be interesting to see how it goes, but I'll start from tomorrow because I have 5 left in the pack to finish up tonight!


----------



## askU

rory22 said:


> I have 5 left in the pack to finish up tonight!



Clever!


----------



## rory22

> Originally Posted by *rory22* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=730893#post730893
> _I have 5 left in the pack to finish up tonight!_
> Clever!


 

I know, it's sad really, but the really clever thing was starting in the first place!!!


----------



## Welfarite

This sounds really worth a go! But is there an "exit" plan or will you end up "smoking" them forever?!? (or until you die....cough...cough!)


----------



## cotton eye

> I'll start from tomorrow because I have 5 left in the pack to finish up tonight!



I know that feeling, I hope you at least had a ritual tearing up of the last one as a show of commitment!



> This sounds really worth a go! But is there an "exit" plan or will you end up "smoking" them forever?!? (or until you die....cough...cough!)


 
The exit plan is different for everybody IMO. For a person on 40 a day it would have to take longer. The cartridges I got come in 3 levels to gradually reduce your nico habit- high-medium-low I suppose the step after that is to just use it when you have a strong urge. I was also talking to 'my dealer' from myeasyquit.com and he was telling me about the different flavors coming out, I'm not to sure about that though as I've tasted menthol fags before and they were rank! Maybe a curry chips or flavor would be nice!


----------



## Jack2008

Rory22 - Did you start today? How are you finding them?

Would love to give up myself but have never been successful so am curious.
I really hope its good news!


----------



## tatler

Jack,
I tried these but failed on a lads night out.
Have quite over two months now with a Phizer Drug - Champix. You need a perscription and it's expensive but it works. I have tried books,gum,hypnosis and cold turkey in the past.
Well done to all the sicessful quiters. Best Budget Buster is €2~3K saved from Fags.


----------



## rory22

Yep started today and I have to say I feel really positive, especially since I don't have to go outside my office into that weather!!!!!!! I have been working away at my desk and have used it several times and although I don't want to jinx it and speak to soon, I think this might just work! you definitely get a 'hit' from it. As Tatler said the real test will come on a night out and I've got a wedding on Saturday, I was thinking of waiting till after-wards to start, but really if I were to keep procrastinating I'd keep finding excuses, I definitely think I'll still go outside with my smoker friends as normal and just use the e-cigarette, besides I think smokers are generally more crack than noners!!!


----------



## smree

I started using these about 2 weeks ago but still find that I’m having the odd cigarette when I’m really stressed. I think it’s purely psychological with me. Hopefully will stop stay away from cigarettes soon!


----------



## Diddles

tatler said:


> Jack,
> I tried these but failed on a lads night out.
> Have quite over two months now with a Phizer Drug - Champix. You need a perscription and it's expensive but it works. I have tried books,gum,hypnosis and cold turkey in the past.
> Well done to all the sicessful quiters. Best Budget Buster is €2~3K saved from Fags.


 
Have a read of the article below from todays Irish Examiner.

[broken link removed]


----------



## paddywhacker

Never heard of Champix and would not take a pill anyway. Thats the beauty of the e-cigs there is no substatution drug in it, they kill the nicotine urge while you don't miss the tactile realationship you build up to cigarettes. In relation to the 2 links to companies that sell them I would definatly go for www.myeasyquit.com as I found while doing my research they have all the saftey documentation in place and the guy I contacted even sent me proof of testing saftey. I'm starting to sound like an agent for this product now! as I say to my mates it's the best thing since Sky+



> real test will come on a night out and I've got a wedding on Saturday,


 
Good luck with that rory22!!!


----------



## sadie

Someone above says _'besides I think smokers are generally more crack than noners!!!'_
You see that's another part of the bull***t lines smokers feed themselves to keep themselves smoking. You are talking it up to prevent yourself stopping. It's like any other drug taking activity - heroin is only 'cool' if you are a heroin user yourself. Once you stop smoking for a while and stop dividing the world into smokers (phew thank God I'm not the only one here..) and non-smokers (judgemental, uptight, square saddos..) you'll see that some people are good crack and some people are square and smoking fags doesn't really come into it. It's the nicotine making these assumptions for you. And for every slim really cool stylish smoker, there's two really ugly overweight smokers. I'm off them 10 years using the Alan Carr book.


----------



## rory22

Sadie,sadie.... you sound uptight, it was said in jest, playing up to the stereotype, smokers only really say that because they know it annoys the hell out of everybody else so much.

Congrats on being off them for 10 years!! I hope to be able to say that one day, well actually 9 years, 11 months and 28 days.



> I'm off them 10 years using the Alan Carr book.


I didn't know that ugly English gay comedian with glasses and a funny shaped head was around 10 years ago


----------



## cotton eye

> i Didn't Know That Ugly English Gay Comedian With Glasses And A Funny Shaped Head Was Around 10 Years Ago:d


 
:d


----------



## paddyjnr

cotton eye said:


> [broken link removed]
> Good luck with them and hope the work for you.


 Just wondering, is it possible to buy cartridges from this site as well??? seems very impressive!!


----------



## cotton eye

> Just wondering, is it possible to buy cartridges from this site as well??? seems very impressive!!


 
Yep, just email them an inquiry, They send them out free post to me and I get them 1 or 2 days at the latest after ordering.


Hey rory22 how did u you get on at the wedding? did you yield to temptation of the real thing?


----------



## paddyjnr

Thanks Cotton Eye, will get on to that straight away, I think the time is right for giving them up!!!


----------



## rory22

> Hey rory22 how did u you get on at the wedding? did you yield to temptation of the real thing?


 
Happy to report I stayed off them and just used the e-fag! Very proud of myself as that must be the first night in 10 years I have gone out for a good few drinks, not smoked and not missed not smoking! Felt way better next morning too so I am very hopeful that I can stay off them this time with the e-fags as it really take away the craving for me anyway. I still went out with my mates when they were going out and there were 2 other people who had e-fags and were using them inside which drew plenty of looks!


----------



## MelF

Hubby ordered from the already mentioned   3 weeks ago and has still not received anything! I ordered off the other crowed [broken link removed] for him last Wednesday and they were delivered the next day, so would recommend them of the 2 company's mentioned on this thread. he finds them good but reckons you still have to want to quit for them to work.


----------



## cotton eye

Hi MelF, did you get money back from smartsmoker? I don't think they are a patch on the one I have from myeasyquit.com. A friend of mine purchased from smartsmoker.co.uk and it took 2 weeks to arrive, I have tried his and the quality is poor with the cartridges and batteries not lasting as long. There website good but there is no details of health certification etc.



> Happy to report I stayed off them and just used the e-fag! Very proud of myself as that must be the first night in 10 years I have gone out for a good few drinks, not smoked and not missed not smoking


 
Congrats on that rory22, can I ask how many cartridges you used over the course of the day? The reason being I tend to use a lot more when I'm out so was wondering how others faired.


----------



## MelF

> Hi MelF, did you get money back from smartsmoker


 
Not yet, but I will! The brand my hubby got from myeasyquit.com is called Quik Quit and he now swears by it!


----------



## rory22

> Congrats on that rory22, can I ask how many cartridges you used over the course of the day


 
Hi cottoneye, I just used the one over the whole day and the next day in fact. Happy to report its still going well, I've ordered some refills just to have them in stock but so far so good!!


----------



## sideswipe

Hi folks, came across this discussion while doing some research on e-cigarettes having seen them on skynews, have since purchased from myeasyquit and have found them really great so felt I would give my thumbs up, I also think the government should be giving them out free if they are serious about helping people quit, an article in the indo said it costs the health service €1bn a year to treat smoking related illness!


----------



## sandrat

wonder could you claim for them on med1 form?


----------



## PaddyW

After reading this, I have just ordered myself one. Please God let it work.. Have tried other things, hypnosis etc. but to no avail. This will be a health and pocket saver if it works out!


----------



## rory22

Best of luck PaddyW, I have been very happy so far and have been off the 'real thing' for 2 weeks, obviously like most smokers it's not my first time giving them up! but with these it does feel different and easier. I may not work for people who do not want to quit but for those like me who do I think they are really excellent. I have a good few of my friends on them now as well and the general consensus is very very positive, I think these will be all over the place come January!


----------



## PaddyW

I would love for them to work and thanks for the best wishes. Good luck to you too, may it all turn out well!


----------



## rory22

Well Paddy, did you get them yet? what do you think, will they work for you do you think?


----------



## marshmallow

Think these are a fantastic product! Out of intrigue I bought one from the Irish company myeasyquit and while I don't smoke myself, I thought they looked great and the presentation was fantastic. Planning to buy more as Christmas presents for my smoker friends.


----------



## StaroftheSea

hi I ordered my e cigarette after reading this thread and have it now. However after using it I feel like i'm not getting any /enough nicotine from it and still crave a cigarette straight away....it's like i'm not getting my 'kick' from it.... did anyone find the same?? Also the 'watervapour' that i inhale irrates my chest more than my ordinary cigarette (marlboro light) and it slightly worries me....any thoughts from e cigarette smokers?? (I know it's ironic that i'm concerned about my e cigarette when i've been systematically poisoning myself for the past ten years, but however...) Any thoughts?


----------



## thedaras

ordered one of these and found delivery to be very fast.I got it about two weeks ago and am charging the battery every day in the hope that this will be the day that I quit!! Its there every morning just sad looking on the counter,,,one day...


----------



## rory22

Hi Folks have been using mine for 3 weeks now and have found it fantastic. Mikeljoe77 you have mentioned you still crave a cigarette and don't feel you get a 'kick' from it the same a regular cigarette, I think the point is that it is never going to be a direct replacement, when you inhale a real cig there is so much more than nicotine you inhale that if all those things were taken out it would be very different. I have found the best way to use the e-cig is to make the decision to quit and then only use the e-cig when you feel a real craving. I have a friend who also bought one and he doesn't actually want to quit, he just said he'd try it out of curiosity so it is going to feel a lot different for him. In terms of it irritating your chest I have not found this at all but if you are worried you can get all the health & safety documentation from myeasyquit.com as I had them email it to me when I did my initial research. I suppose like most things everybody is different and giving up will require will power no matter what method is used (and I've tried them all!) But of them all I definitely think this method has been the best for me and requires the least will power. Good luck!


----------



## paddywhacker

> I have found the best way to use the e-cig is to make the decision to quit and then only use the e-cig when you feel a real craving


 
I second that, I am 5 months using these now and I only use them at this stage when I have a urge which is not that often anymore thankfully, usually only if I'm out for a few drinks and the best thing about that is I don't have to go out in the cold and leave the missus on her own when we're out together!


----------



## PaddyW

rory22 said:


> Well Paddy, did you get them yet? what do you think, will they work for you do you think?



Rory, haven't gotten it yet, but is on way. Here's hoping!


----------



## PM1234

marshmallow said:


> Think these are a fantastic product! Out of intrigue I bought one from the Irish company myeasyquit and while I don't smoke myself, I thought they looked great and the presentation was fantastic. Planning to buy more as Christmas presents for my smoker friends.



I'd ask your friends if they want to quit before buying these as a gift for someone. Some smokers actually like smoking


----------



## rory22

> I'd ask your friends if they want to quit before buying these as a gift for someone. Some smokers actually like smoking


 
Would that not ruin the surprise!!


----------



## paddywhacker

> I'd ask your friends if they want to quit before buying these as a gift for someone. Some smokers actually like smoking


 
Yes but if it were to help them quit they might be around for a few more Christmas's in later years because of better health. though I'm not sure weather thats such a good thing....Bah-humbug.


----------



## marshmallow

PM1234 said:


> I'd ask your friends if they want to quit before buying these as a gift for someone. Some smokers actually like smoking


 
My thinking is that even so, it would be good for them if they needed to smoke on a long flight or in a hotel or something as there's no smell. Think it's a brilliant gizmo.


----------



## rory22

A full month since I gave up using E-Cigs, still off them and feeling good. usually when i gave them up in the past I have eaten more and put on weight which has not happened this time! Just ordered a lower level of nicotine cartridge to ween myself off all the nicotine altogether, I have saved about €300 as well which is a big bonus!



> Out of intrigue I bought one from the Irish company myeasyquit and while I don't smoke myself


 
I hope you don't intend using it if you don't smoke already as nicotine is addictive! I agree with the gift idea though I have got one for my brother and sister for Christmas- better than socks and perfume


----------



## Mr Sheen

Hi Paddy, I've just ordered the starter pack on myeasyquit for my mum. It says the strengths are all of high dosage... is this correct? Also, if I want to order the refills it doesn't seem to give me a choice of stenght... say medium. Have you reordered and what's your experience?


----------



## paddywhacker

> It says the strengths are all of high dosage... is this correct?


 
I found I just got the high strength and started to use it less and less over time rather than dropping strength, Mrs P also gave up using them but ordered the medium and lower strength cartridges. The website has changed a bit since I last ordered though Mrs P emails them with an order each time. Good luck to your mum, a Friend of mine gave one to his Dad and his biggest problem was remembering to charge it!


----------



## rory22

> Have you reordered and what's your experience?


 
I have reordered twice now and got delivery the next day both times, I also got the medium strength last time but think I go for the higher next time and slowly use it less as suggested by paddywhacker.


----------



## sideswipe

I have been off the cigarettes for 4 weeks using the e-cigarettes after seeing this thread and have to say they have really worked for me where all else failed, they are fantastic!!!! Like was previously mentioned I know a couple of people who will be getting one for Christmas!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

sideswipe ~ where are they available? Any online link to info?


----------



## sideswipe

Hi paddy, I got them through the link on this thread- [broken link removed] and have ordered refills since and have found delivery very quick, a friend of mine got one in a chemist in Galway but having tried his I think the one I have is better, I really can see them being very popular in January when most people tend to quit. Best of luck!


----------



## paddywhacker

Hey rory22, how are you getting on with the e-fags? I was thinking you might have fallen off the wagon as you have not updated for a while!! I have to confess I had a couple of fags at my Christmas party but have to say I'm not tempted to go back on the real McCoy again after my little slip-up.


----------



## rory22

Thanks for your concern Paddywhacker!! Nope, I'm still firmly on the wagon. I use the lowest nicotine level now and even at that don't feel the need for it all that much but bring it with me especially when I'm out in the pub. I was in a pub on Saturday and had the bouncer ask me to leave as he said I was reported for smoking by somebody else!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

and did you leave?


----------



## rory22

> and did you leave?


 
Well kind of, we were just about to leave anyway, but I did show him the e-fag and he saw the funny side!


----------



## cleverclogs7

i ordered them this morning.so i will let you know how it goes


----------



## paddywhacker

Good luck cleverclogs!


----------



## rory22

> handed out Christmas presents to us at our Christmas party last Friday and the 4 smokers in the group got e-cigarettes so they don't have to go for breaks anymore!!


 
Smart move!?!

I am off them 2 months now and never felt better, only use the e-fag when I have a craving which is not often unless out for a drink.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

There is too much advertising from newly registered posters on this thread.

Brendan


----------

